
Market share trends for SSL certificate authorities for websites - dane-pgp
https://w3techs.com/technologies/history_overview/ssl_certificate/
======
dane-pgp
IdenTrust is now the biggest CA, according to these statistics, largely due to
being the cross-signer of the Let's Encrypt intermediate certificates:

[https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/](https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/)

